# Speed Shooting Practice for the MWST



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

With the dates for the MWST fast approaching, I needed to get in a little more practice today. Since there are more than just the main event, I decided to try my hand at speed shooting. I went down to my wall of slingshots and thought long and hard for a frame / band/tube combination that wouldn't need a bunch of days of practice to relearn. So I grabbed my Chief AJ with the RR-T tubes...about as simple of a combination as it gets. I would much prefer one of my other frames, but if I get a fork hit with one of these I don't care and I do like the RR-T tubes for speed shooting...they are easy to pull, the pouch is large enough to load easily and they come back to the loading position 80% of the time. Even if they don't, a quick pull on them and they usually untangle themselves. One thing I do with them for this type of shooting that I wouldn't do normally, is to let them tubes be full of air. This helps with them coming back better.






I seem to be able to get the shots down range, now I just have to remember how to hit the target at that speed :lol:.

Can't wait to see everyone at the tournament.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice pace!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I counted 18 per minute ! Nice !


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice pace!


Thank you. I did several runs with different ammo sizes. The best run for ammo down range was 20 shots. I think i'll stick with the 7/16 ammo for this event. 3/8 is too small and I fumble it too much loading the pouch and 1/2 is just too big...I never shoot that size and it doesn't feel right.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

treefork said:


> I counted 18 per minute ! Nice !


Thank you. I can get it down range...hitting the target is sometimes the problem. I had one run where I kept hitting just outside the scoring rings....first one side than the other, then back again. I started laughing so much I had to quit that run.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, dude, that was cooking!!
Great job!


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

That's some fast reloading. Nice.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

EddieCar said:


> That's some fast reloading. Nice.


Thank you Eddie. I just hope I can do that when the pressure is on.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

For some reason I did not get the video, but I'm sure you will do great. See you soon


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I am so bummed that I can't make this tournament, as I am very much looking forward to meeting everyone; however, my wife and I had a previously planned trip to the North Shore, so have to miss the first one. You have done a lot of work with setting this up, and I know it will come off very well! Thanks again. Peace!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Pilgrim said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am so bummed that I can't make this tournament, as I am very much looking forward to meeting everyone; however, my wife and I had a previously planned trip to the North Shore, so have to miss the first one. You have done a lot of work with setting this up, and I know it will come off very well! Thanks again. Peace!


Sorry to hear you won' be at the tournament, but I'm sure you and your family will have a great time on vacation. Like you said...there is always next year.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You were very smooth with that!!! Good choice of rig for the event. Heck you did not hit the clock even once ... I was so looking forward to that ... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> You were very smooth with that!!! Good choice of rig for the event. Heck you did not hit the clock even once ... I was so looking forward to that ... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles, thank you. For me, simple is best. That clock is unreal...I kept aiming for it but it's a smart one...it knows that when I'm shooting, the safest place to be is right in front of me .

Todd


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy, ain't nothing wrong with that pace!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Boy, ain't nothing wrong with that pace!


Gary, thank you. Now I just need to get faster and hit better :lol:


----------

